# How to help an inexperienced buck?



## brentr (Oct 29, 2011)

I am breeding my NZW buck, Lucky, this weekend.  He is 9 mos old and all his equipment checks out.  First time I've used him.  The doe I'm breeding to him is a senior doe, had multiple litters.  She's generally cooperative, but doesn't just lay out instantly.  I don't have any really easy breeding does (only have 3).

When I brought her to him, he went right after her.  He may have been successful once (tense up and fall off) but an inspection of her makes me question that.  She had a lot of wet fur on the side of her vent.  After that first time, he turned very aggressive toward her - mounting, nipping and biting on her back, shoulders, etc.  He seemed more intent on biting and nipping than mating.  His focus on biting kept him from sliding up close enough to get the job done.  The doe wasn't fighting him, but she just stayed sort of bunched up until the biting forced her to try to get away and he chased her around.  He finally made her squeal he was biting so hard.  That is when I took her out.

How should I deal with this?  Just keep putting her with him until he is successful?  Leave them together for a while?  I'm not keen on the doe having to put up with all the biting, but I want the buck to get the breeding experience.  Will he always be this way when breeding?  I welcome any thoughts or suggestions.  I'm facing a drought of new litters until he gets it figured out or I give up on him and get an experienced buck.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 29, 2011)

I have no experience in breeding but what you describe with your "inexperienced" buck and mature doe is exactly what my two neutered males are doing now.  Before they were neutered (at 5 months old) they did the mating ritual.  Both would take turns to mounting one another.  I got lucky and no fighting.  But now that they have both been neutered, Kreacher will still have that urge, but will back down when Dobby shakes him off and moves away.  I think it's the lack of hormones that does it.    I have removed Kreacher due to his aggressive behavior for a while for him and Dobby to settle down, then put him back with no problems.  

I would try again with him.  What I would do is put her in and let him mate (whether successful or not) one time and then take her out.  Put her back in say in 2 hrs and do it again only once.  Maybe that will lower the tension from the first aggressive response from him to your experienced doe.   Less stress on both of them. 

Hope your drought breaks.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 29, 2011)

Well with my cattle, if I bring in a young bull I'll have a senior bull in there with him the first time.  I know not everyone has this option but its like having a mentor to learn from.  Usually instinct kicks in and at first some guidance with your hand may be needed.  I've found many males of all species sometimes bite and nip.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 29, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> I am breeding my NZW buck, Lucky, this weekend.  He is 9 mos old and all his equipment checks out.  First time I've used him.  The doe I'm breeding to him is a senior doe, had multiple litters.  She's generally cooperative, but doesn't just lay out instantly.  I don't have any really easy breeding does (only have 3).
> 
> When I brought her to him, he went right after her.  He may have been successful once (tense up and fall off) but an inspection of her makes me question that.  She had a lot of wet fur on the side of her vent.  After that first time, he turned very aggressive toward her - mounting, nipping and biting on her back, shoulders, etc.  He seemed more intent on biting and nipping than mating.  His focus on biting kept him from sliding up close enough to get the job done.  The doe wasn't fighting him, but she just stayed sort of bunched up until the biting forced her to try to get away and he chased her around.  He finally made her squeal he was biting so hard.  That is when I took her out.
> 
> How should I deal with this?  Just keep putting her with him until he is successful?  Leave them together for a while?  I'm not keen on the doe having to put up with all the biting, but I want the buck to get the breeding experience.  Will he always be this way when breeding?  I welcome any thoughts or suggestions.  I'm facing a drought of new litters until he gets it figured out or I give up on him and get an experienced buck.


just keep trying my buck was doing the same to the point I actuaeventually lly questioned if he was sucessful ( he was 8 kits, 4 days old) watch for an hour or 30 mins if it gets bad take her out.
 I was eventually able to leave her there but not that first or second time. 

My buck actually screams and falls over when the deed is done  

Good Luck keep us posted


----------



## Legacy (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep. Practice, practice, practice. I had an inexperienced buck too and I was afraid we was going to be a breeding dud because all my other bucks hit sexual maturity running but this one was a little slow out of the gate. He seemed confused and would back down if a doe balked at the prospect of breeding. After about 5 or 6 visits from various does, he has figured things out. It took him about a month.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 1, 2011)

You might try lifting her hindquarters for him. She may not be lifting and that is why he is nipping her.


----------

